# New Orleans weekend.. CIGAR FACTORY



## rus_bro (Jun 18, 2010)

Made a trip over to new orleans for the weekend.. and HAD to stop in at the Cigar Factory... place rocks and the cigars are QUALITY.. .

































RB


----------



## Vwluv10338 (Aug 24, 2010)

Awesome. I like handrolled cigars if nothing more than knowing that someone pressed and rolled it by hand. Wether its true or not I like to think there is some love in every handrolled cigar.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Once you smoke the Tres Hermanos.......... you will be going back or ordering more!
They are a great smoke! 

The Cigar Factory is a MUST STOP if you are ever in NOLA. Skip the one on Bourbon and catch the one on Decatur. Well worth the trip!


----------



## rus_bro (Jun 18, 2010)

thebayratt said:


> Once you smoke the Tres Hermanos.......... you will be going back or ordering more!
> They are a great smoke!
> 
> The Cigar Factory is a MUST STOP if you are ever in NOLA. Skip the one on Bourbon and catch the one on Decatur. Well worth the trip!


VERY MUCH AGREED...

i had a Tres Hermanos in the store and got a lit Vieux Carre for the walk. That Tres Hermanos is an awesome cigar.. next weekend starts college football tailgating and there will be atleast one of those in flames..

rb


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Love New Orleans Mardi Gras Rocks great pictures!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks for sharin your good time with us! :thumb:


----------



## RealtorFrank (Jan 7, 2010)

I love that place, and stop every time I am in NOLA!


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

I've been there a few times. Neat little shop, no doubt. Cigars are OK. Not great, not bad.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

A friend sent me a box of the Vieux Carres - _very_ nice smokes. :ss


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Now thats a way to spend a weekend. AWESOME Thanks for sharing


----------



## bimmerboy318 (Sep 1, 2010)

Yes another reason why I need to go back to NOLA!!


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Yep, Cigar Factory on Decatur is definitely a cool shop. We get down to New Orleans several times a year, and always drop in for a smoke and to watch the rollers do their work. The first "real" hand rolled cigar I smoked was a Plantation Reserve (their Connecticut Shade). The Vieux Carre are quite good, too, but overpriced IMO. The Tres Hermanos is their maduro, and it's the best of the bunch. My friend orders them by phone, he goes through a box of Tres Hermanos in about a month, the guys down there know him by name now LOL. He prefers a looser draw than their normal, and they now custom roll his with a lighter press.

Great shop, definitely a must-see if you're in the area.
Cigar Factory New Orleans - For one of the best cigars you'll ever smoke!


----------



## rus_bro (Jun 18, 2010)

gahdzila said:


> Yep, Cigar Factory on Decatur is definitely a cool shop. We get down to New Orleans several times a year, and always drop in for a smoke and to watch the rollers do their work. The first "real" hand rolled cigar I smoked was a Plantation Reserve (their Connecticut Shade). The Vieux Carre are quite good, too, but overpriced IMO. The Tres Hermanos is their maduro, and it's the best of the bunch. My friend orders them by phone, he goes through a box of Tres Hermanos in about a month, the guys down there know him by name now LOL. He prefers a looser draw than their normal, and they now custom roll his with a lighter press.
> 
> Great shop, definitely a must-see if you're in the area.
> Cigar Factory New Orleans - For one of the best cigars you'll ever smoke!


ur friend and i would get along very well.. LOVE the Tres Hermanos but would prefer a looser draw then it offers in the torpedo... actually had one this weekend tailgating UL Lafayette, then had a Vieux Carre last night while doing some grilling.

and i also agree the the vieux carre are overpriced... BUT i still enjoy them.

rb


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice grab. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## l330n (Mar 24, 2011)

I went there for mardi gras! I had the Viexe Carre Rothchild, very nice


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

I bet that was a nice day OP. And I might add, what a job. Rolling cigars all day, I would do it.


----------



## madirishman (May 12, 2010)

Thats neat, I would love to tour my some manufacturers... Thanks for the pics


----------



## dubels (Jun 21, 2009)

I really need to make a visit to the Gulf Coast some time in my life.


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice pics. I really like to watch cigars being rolled.


----------



## saucy_jack (Aug 7, 2011)

I got a sampler from them as a gift from my mother. At the time i wasn't smoking a whole lot so it sat in my humidor for quite a few months. I smoked all of them in a few weeks and only liked one of them - I believe it was the plantation one but i can't remember. Good to smoke in Nola though. i always stop by.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Awesome, thanks for sharing the photos...my boss just handed me one on Monday...told me all about the place...and now I get to see it. Awesome...and I can't wait to smoke it!


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

I was in there a few weeks ago and got a few Tres Hermanos. Didn't get to walk into the humidor it was so packed, so the guy behind the counter went and got them for me. I had just smoked my last Tres Hermanos and needed to restock. I did notice that they have changed the band up on it. Not sure if they did it to all the lines, i couldn't see into the humidor.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Looks like they made you up a special sampler box - did they??


----------

